# Specialities TA cranks compatibilities with shimano



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife has a bike with a triple Specialities TA crankset with an Ultegra 9 speed 6603. The shifting seems a little difficult with the chainring shifting. Is this a problem or could this be a result of her having tiny hands. I will be buying shims to make the brake levers smaller to fit her hands. When I shift I can make it work. I really have to shift to extreme
right:sad: to make it work. Will shims work? Thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Jaime:

The shims do not help with shifting but with braking. It brings the lever closer to the curvature of the handlebars. My wife has this on her 7801 shifters. It makes it much easier to brake, for both from the hoods and the drops. 

Also, what size are your chainrings? Remember that the Ultegra triple derailleur can only handle a difference of 10 teeth for the large/middle chainrings.

chl


----------

